# LGB 2019S Sound Question



## SRT (Jan 2, 2013)

I bought a LGB 2019S many years ago when they first came out. I ran it a lot at the time when my children were squirts; but now I just get it out once a year to run around the Christmas tree for the grandchildren.











This year, everything worked fine initially; but then then the "chugging" stopped working. The sound and everything else was normal -- except none of the articulated chugging.











From doing various searches, I understand that the original analog sound card is difficult or impossible to get; and the common advice is to replace it with a new system. 











Before I do anything that drastic, since the rest of the sound is working, I was wondering if there were a few simple things I could check -- and possibly get the articulated sound back -- any hot tips?











Failing that -- what's the best replacement system these days? 











First post -- thanks in advance.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Have you replaced the battery? There is a 9 v battery on top of the tender under the coal pile. Use a knife or small screw driver to pop off the coal. Another possibility is that the plug connecting the engine to the tender is not pushed in all the way. if none of that helps, check for a broken wire at the plug. Several times I have had to reseat the wires into the plug. Chuck


----------



## Mike M (Jan 3, 2008)

Some times the chuff contacts get grease on them and it stops working The chuff contact is in the motor block on the last axel 
Mike


----------



## Mike M (Jan 3, 2008)

Some times the chuff contacts get grease on them and it stops working The chuff contact is in the motor block on the last axel 
Mike


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes check the battery. I usually replaced it (after the original German one died) once a year.

I long ago replaced my 2019 sound with Phoenix. But I still remember the old sound system. Not bad, although the bell bugged me


----------



## TheRoundHouseRnR (Jul 15, 2012)

As everyone else, i would bet money on the plug. Once you tug on it for years the wires break free right above the plug. You can pry the plug apart , trim the wires back a bit and push the plug back together. Do not strip the wires . The plug has teeth that will break through the insulation on its own. An easy way to check this but doesnt always show the problem , is run the engine while you wiggle and prod the wires around on the plug. If you hear random chuffing you found your problem. This doesnt always surface the problem so go ahead and redo the plug anyway. 
All else fails i have an original sound system NOS if you would like to stick with the original. Phoenix always sounds good though to. 

Good luck The Roundhouse RnR


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

RH, that is exactly what I did, but I couldn't come up with a easy description of how to replace the wires in the plug. That is an excellent how too!!


Chuck


----------



## SRT (Jan 2, 2013)

I did replace the battery (no help), but beyond that -- I haven't done any trouble shooting. Good chance the jumper-wire, or a poor connection (or chuff contact) is the problem. It's about 25 years old, and been disconnected and reconnected many, many times -- sometime by "little hands", that probably weren't as careful as they could have been. 

I just came across a replacement jumper-wire on the internet; so I think I'll order a new one, clean all the contacts -- and see what happens. 

If it still doesn't "chug" -- I'll be back bugging you guys for the best replacement unit. The old analog card seems fine to me, but I'm not a "purist", if there's something better out there. 

Matt: You're right about the bell. It's been turned off so long I forgot it was even there. 

Thanks for all the quick replies guys. Cheers, Steve


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve, please let us know how this turns out. Often we make suggestions, but never learn how the problem gets resolved. Chuck


----------



## mbendebba (Jan 22, 2011)

Steve: 

If you were to replace the connecting-wire between the loco and the tender, you would have to solder the new wire onto the Main PCB in the locomotive. You may just want to replace the 6-pin connector at the end wire , much cheaper and less work. 

We have connectors and connecting-wires in stock. 

Mohammed 

http://www.allaboutlgb.com 
http://www.massothusa.com


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

To replace the 6 pin/wired cable, the engine can go out of quarter. 

If you do this, make sure the front and rear axle on the motor block are perfectly aligned before running the engine. 

If not aligned, the idler gear/s will strip and possibly break the side rod/s as well.


----------

